# Need Help with GAS



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

I always had 'D' with lots of gas. Its horrible and I never leave my house because of it.So...I have altered my diet a lot and have been a little better with the 'D'.Now my biggest problem is gas. The gas is still here. I don't eat anything that is supposed to really cause gas. Such as: corn, onions, and other certain veggies. I am mostly eating really plain stuff, water, and almond milk.It is really hard for me to concentrate in class because of it. I also have anxiety so it just created a huge horrible cycle for me.So I have to be somewhere for two days and I have no idea how to control or reduce it.Has anyone tried Beano, Gas-X, Charcoal Tablets? etc. Those seem to be the most popular ones on here. I am just unsure as to which I should try.Please help


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi there,I have tried all three of those that you mentioned, and none worked for me. "phazyme" has the same active ingredient as gas-x, but I find it works much better. It helps to expel gas quicker, starting immediately and lasting for a couple hours. Gas-x just made me release more gas throughout the day; I could only take it before bed. If you have "regular" excessive gas, you might be in luck. However, for some of us, it is not that simple.Try posting in the FBO/flatulence forum, you will get more answers.Good luck


----------

